# new



## cowboy682 (1 Jun 2013)

Hi guys
new toy coming to-day??? photos coming later hehe \/ :lol:


----------



## cowboy682 (2 Jun 2013)

well here is the new toy
















my 1st cut not too good but still learning on the saw


----------



## Bryan Bennett (2 Jun 2013)

:lol: Like your new toy,I can just about remember when I bought mine.I did not know then the projects I would make over the years.I hope that you get enjoy the pleasure that I have had over the years

Happy Scrolling Bryan. :lol:


----------



## mac1012 (2 Jun 2013)

that looks a lovely saw where on earth did you get this from ? I live near record and someone mentioned this saw to me at a craft fair and I didn't believe him , there is nothing on their website or catalogue except the basic 16inch one so I very interested where you got it from as looks a good saw and I sure there is one or two others on here will be too , oh and how much did it cost you 

mark


----------



## Dalboy (2 Jun 2013)

mac1012":a231gpt9 said:


> that looks a lovely saw where on earth did you get this from ? I live near record and someone mentioned this saw to me at a craft fair and I didn't believe him , there is nothing on their website or catalogue except the basic 16inch one so I very interested where you got it from as looks a good saw and I sure there is one or two others on here will be too , oh and how much did it cost you
> 
> mark


+1 

I also looked on their site and that saw is not on there or are they keeping it a secret from us.


----------



## Spindle (2 Jun 2013)

Hi

Looks identical to my Record Power Scroll 20 - long discontinued I think. Seem to remember mine cost about £150 new, but that was around twelve years ago. It's a really solid machine.

Regards Mick


----------



## mac1012 (2 Jun 2013)

maybe have to be a special order ??  this looks brand new though so come on cowboy don't keep us in suspense :lol: 

mark


----------



## cowboy682 (2 Jun 2013)

the best l can say about this is look at the video of the hawk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhFQKScmvM0


----------



## Spindle (2 Jun 2013)

Hi

See here

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=YL4u ... aw&f=false

Page 91

Regards Mick


----------



## mac1012 (2 Jun 2013)

that's a shame ,you wont tell us were you got it from never mind I will give record a ring tomorrow see if they can shed any light on it , if its the old model they did years ago looks like you got a second hand bargain 

mark


----------



## cowboy682 (2 Jun 2013)

yes l did get a second hand bargain it is a lovely machine


----------



## cowboy682 (2 Jun 2013)

£160


----------



## cowboy682 (2 Jun 2013)

Spindle
thanks for that link l relay had no clue what it did do thanks


----------



## Gary Morris (3 Jun 2013)

Hi Cowboy 682 can you post a bigger pic of your two pieces please, I can't see them too well, although from what I can see they look brilliant for your first attempt. Is this your saw make? Record 20/ RBI Hawk Ultra 20 Inch Scroll Saw, looks a real bargin.

Gary


----------



## Spindle (3 Jun 2013)

Hi Cowboy

Do you have the manual for it? If not I might be able to find mine and PDF it.

Regards Mick


----------



## cowboy682 (3 Jun 2013)

sorry l have not got back to any one but commitments yes l have not got a manual so yes l would be interested.
the little figures are not my 1st thing l have done they where the 1st cut on the new saw,
It looks like the Hawk but l don't know looks very similar,
if l have missed anybody out sorry

thanks Graham.


----------



## cowboy682 (5 Jun 2013)

hi Spindle
did you manage to find the manual for it?
thanks Graham


----------



## Spindle (5 Jun 2013)

Hi Cowboy

Yes - PM me your Email address and I'll send to you it in PDF

Regards Mick


----------

